# Google- Bug Crazy: Assessing The Benefits of Probiotics - Wall Street Journal



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Bug Crazy: Assessing The Benefits of ProbioticsWall Street Journal - <nobr>2 hours ago</nobr>*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*: This disorder, including cramping, abdominal pain, bloating, constipation and diarrhea, can be disabling. A scientific task force, *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

